# What is a good breed of Goat for a Horse Companion?



## blazingguns (Oct 5, 2004)

I have this one horse, just a baby, I can't let out with the other horses, and was thinking of getting a goat as a companion for her, she is a big horse, 20 months old, I was thinking of a larger breed, but am not to experienced in the different breeds of goats, could someone help? Would also like one that is rather inexpensive. Thanks!!!!


----------



## RainesRanch (Nov 27, 2004)

blazingguns said:


> I have this one horse, just a baby, I can't let out with the other horses, and was thinking of getting a goat as a companion for her, she is a big horse, 20 months old, I was thinking of a larger breed, but am not to experienced in the different breeds of goats, could someone help? Would also like one that is rather inexpensive. Thanks!!!!


I dont really think its the breed so much as the personality of the goat. You would most likely want a wether (gelding in horse lingo! LOL) that was banded young so he hasnt got any buck personality to him. I just sold a Nubian wether this last summer to a gal who wanted him for a horse companion. They say is you keep a goat with your horses your horses will never get sick. Alot of older horse people around me swear by that! If your looking for a good sized goat look for a Saanen cross (their the largest breed I can think of). I say cross because you want it to be easy on the pocket book too! LOL


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Your main problem will be fencing, not goat size. The goat will be fine with the horse. They like to jump and stand on horses, and horses seem to tolerate this well for some reason. Goats are very persistant...I guess the horse just gives up! I would recommend any full-size goat breed, preferably hornless (for your horse's safety), you should be able to find a wether or a cull doe cheap. Take some time to introduce them.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a pair of pigmey/nubian cross that kept my horse company. The horse was the lead dog, and they were his pack, as they followed him everywhere. My buck had pretty long horns, and I alwasy worried, cause the horse would put his head down, and they would rub faces. I think the horse was using the buck horns like a scratching post. The drawback was I worried the horse would get his eye poked, and he always smelled like a goat!


----------



## blazingguns (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank You for all the information, Now I just have to hunt down a goat somewhere, its seems the only breeds in this area are the Boar (sp) type for meat, not to many of the larger breeds, I do have a nice part of my acreage that is fully fenced in horse fencing and not barbed wire, with a wooden corral so its pretty much goat safe, I hope!!!!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

A goat companion might work in your case since the horse is a baby. It isn't working in my case. I put my new 9 yr. old mare in with my three does for companionship and the mare won't let them eat. She has also tried to bite them and the stress is a problem. I think this mare will prefer another horse for companionship and I think my goats would agree with me.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Might not be as hard to find as you think- Missouri is #9 for number of people involved in dairy goats. 


Missouri


Mo-Kan Dairy Goat Club
Judy O'Neal, Route 1, Box 157, Lexington, MO 64067
(660) 259-3587

Pride Of The Ozarks Goat Breeders Club
Kathy Miller, RR 3, Box 55, Birch Tree, MO 65438
(417) 764-3473
[email protected]

Southwest Missouri Dairy Goat Association
Bonita Derryberry, 926 Southeast Blvd., Neosho, MO 64850
[email protected]

United Missouri Goat Producers
Gail McElfresh, HC 62 Box 170, Salem, MO 65560
(573) 729-2463
[email protected]

Kidding season is starting soon, and you might be able to get a buck kid (but have him wethered & disbudded) for next to nothing. They are worth something for meat and you may have to pay meat price, but a lot of dairy breeders are softies (like me) and would rather have a wether in a home than a freezer.

Wish you were closer- I'll kid out mine in Apr/May and will probably get at least one little Toggenburg buck who would do for a horse friend.


----------



## blazingguns (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, Thanks Annas for all that information, I did not know that Missouri was #9 in the goat industry, I will check those places out!!!!!


----------



## Stacy Adams (Jan 23, 2003)

Too bad your not closer, I have a lovely 6 mos old wether I'd sell cheap, 'cause like Anna says, I'd rather have him go to a good home than into the freezer... :no:


----------

